# Rules are rules



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

We seem to have a new board, where one can post once without reprisals viewtopic.php?f=15&t=150862

Used to be called "Parts and Misc for sale"

Be interested if you meant No.5?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

no topic so what went on or is it a secret or are we not allowed to know :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Errr...... what gives?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

:?:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> :?:


OK so somebody deleted it.


----------

